# I guess they didn't like Motorola,



## CrazyGuyCD (Nov 4, 2011)

I found it funny. In an irony sort of way after having two moto devices.


----------



## ordiesep88 (May 17, 2012)

Hahaha thats funny. I do like my bionic though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommybot (Apr 29, 2012)

liked my droid x
love my droid bionic


----------

